# Asking for your prayers



## vgallo6 (Jul 28, 2009)

My wife and I are expecting our second child. She is 2 months pregnant and the baby is due Feb 28th. Today my wife has had some bleeding nothing heavy but enough to have to go and see the doctor tomorrow. Please pray that the baby is ok and if not then we need Grace and Strenght to deal with whatever happens. Most importantly that God will be glorified. Thanks and i will keep you all updated. 

Greg and Noy


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Edward (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## A.J. (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Karnes (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## AThornquist (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## baron (Jul 28, 2009)

Greg will keep you and your family in prayer.


----------



## nicnap (Jul 28, 2009)

Praying.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 28, 2009)

Praying for you and your wife and the baby.


----------



## KSon (Jul 28, 2009)

Praying...


----------



## Curt (Jul 28, 2009)

Praying for the family.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Jul 28, 2009)

praying here too


----------



## vgallo6 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you all for your prayers. we greatly appreciate it. Our appointment is today at 9:30. My wife is still having some bleeding.


----------



## jason d (Jul 28, 2009)

Light bleeding happened to my wife through all 3 of our pregnancies, it turned out to be implantation bleeding (that is what they said, no idea what that means) but I will pray, I have lost two children and know how hard that it.


----------



## vgallo6 (Jul 28, 2009)

Unfortunately we lost the Baby. The doctor showed us the ultrasound and the little heart was still. The baby was 9 weeks in the womb. We are going in later for a DNC. Thank you all for your prayers and i know the Lord will be Glorified. Blessed be the name of The Lord.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Jul 28, 2009)

Continuing to


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm so very sorry. You will be much in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Berean (Jul 28, 2009)

So sorry


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jul 28, 2009)

Psalm 73:26

My flesh and my heart may fail, But God is the strength of my heart and my portion forever.(NASB)


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 28, 2009)

praying for you both that God will comfort you...


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## vgallo6 (Jul 29, 2009)

So after my wife has a D&C she had trouble breathing and her heart rate shot up. They rushed her to the ER and by the end of the night it turns out she has a small air bubble on the outside of her one of her lungs. They are keeping her overnight and will do an xray in the morning. It's been a very long day. I really appreciate your prayers. God is working.


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry! Praying for you and your family!


----------



## D. Paul (Jul 29, 2009)

Praying, brother. Bless you, Godly man and husband.


----------



## Michael (Jul 29, 2009)

Goodness! Praying for you both...


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, my goodness. We will be praying for y'all.


----------



## vgallo6 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks again everybody! It was a rough nite and our 2 year old Daughter Dalia keeps asking for momma. Its heartbreaking......im taking her to her my parents house now and im on my way to the hospital. Pray that the Lord will heal Noy and bring her home to us today. Thanks again! Blessed be the name of The Lord!


----------



## vgallo6 (Jul 30, 2009)

What an exhausting past couple of days. They Xrayed Noy's chest today and the air bubble was gone. She is back home with us now, got back a few hours ago. Thanks for all of your prayers. God is good! Still remember us in prayer..we do miss our baby. We will be trying again.


----------

